# Senate Rejects Controversial Concealed Weapons Measure



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

> *Senate Rejects Controversial Concealed Weapons Measure*
> 
> WASHINGTON -- The Senate sided with gun control advocates Wednesday by rejecting a measure that would have allowed people with concealed weapons permits to carry those hidden weapons across state borders.
> 
> ...


http://www.foxnews.com/politics/200...al-concealed-weapons-measure/?test=latestnews

:smt076


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Quote from article: "Concealed handgun permit holders killed at least seven police officers and 44 private citizens during a two-year period ending in April, according to a study by the Violence Policy Center."

How many were killed by non CCW holders in the last two years? Idiots...:smt076


----------



## 48dodge (Nov 1, 2008)

Even if you were to extrapolate the numbers out, CCW holders don't even come close to average stats!:smt076


----------



## johnr (Jun 13, 2008)

Sorry, but I am new to handgun laws and especially concealed carry. What would this ammendment add that is not currentlty allowed by my states and the recprical states agreements?

is there currently federal laws that prohibit concealed carry?

thanks 

John


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

This would have allowed concealed carry in all 48 States that issue permits. Essential granting reciprocity in all States...the same as your Drivers License is valid in all States.


----------



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

johnr said:


> Sorry, but I am new to handgun laws and especially concealed carry. What would this ammendment add that is not currentlty allowed by my states and the recprical states agreements?
> 
> is there currently federal laws that prohibit concealed carry?
> 
> ...


Here's how I understand it. The bill would have allowed permit holders in one state to transport concealed weapons into a second state (excluding Illinois and Wisconsin), even if they were ineligible for the permit under that state's laws. Of course, permit holders would have to follow any applicable laws in each state that they were in at that time.

If I understand incorrectly, someone feel free to correct me.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Burr (R-NC) was a co-sponsor of the amendment so no surprise he voted yes, but I'm surprised Hagen (D-NC) voted yes...

http://senate.gov/legislative/LIS/r...ote_cfm.cfm?congress=111&session=1&vote=00237



> YEAs ---58
> Alexander (R-TN)
> Barrasso (R-WY)
> Baucus (D-MT)
> ...


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

bruce333 said:


> Burr (R-NC) was a co-sponsor of the amendment so no surprise he voted yes, but I'm surprised Hagen (D-NC) voted yes...


Hagen voted yes because she wants to keep her job. A small sign of intelligence coming out of a Democrat. NC has now become a "go either way" state, So she's going to be walking on a very thin rope. It's also amazing that Democrats who represent States who allow CCW, voted No... That would be the actual intelligence of Democrat.


----------



## Kyle1337 (Mar 22, 2008)

Damn! by two, would have been nice to conceal carry in Cali, even though cali residents wouldn't be able to...lol. But hey it's a start, it will get picked up again by someone else hopefully sooner than later while the NRA is getting all my leftover money.


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

To be honest, I was unsure about whether this would be a good idea...I'm lucky enough to live in a state with some of the least restrictive gun laws in the country, and if this had passed, we most certainly would have seen heavy pressure from other states and the federal government to "toughen up" our laws, to be more on par with surrounding states. Kentucky already recognizes all other states' CCW permits by state statute, and has respectable reciprocity with other states. I'd prefer to keep the federal government's hands out of it.

KG


----------



## wjh2657 (Jun 18, 2008)

Kyle1337 said:


> Damn! by two, would have been nice to conceal carry in Cali, even though cali residents wouldn't be able to...lol. But hey it's a start, it will get picked up again by someone else hopefully sooner than later while the NRA is getting all my leftover money.


You still wouldn't have been able to do anything in California that CA residents couldn't do. The law would have only given you the same rights in any state that _the residents of that state would have_. It did not force any state to allow carry by out of state holders if it didn't allow its own residents to carry. We already have the privileges the bill offered in our current Reciprocity Agreements between states. This bill was not all encompassing like the drivers license recirocity laws are.This was just an effort for our pro-gun representatives to flex their muscles and make a show of force. It didn't really change the status quo.

Personally, I would rather the Federal government stay out of this issue.The "Brady Bunch" still has clout at the Federal level. If things swing even more Democratic in 2010 we could have found ouselves under a Federal mandated "May Carry" regulation, using this law as leverage, and a lot of us could have lost our HCPs. Leave the carry issue to the states. People need to quit carping so much about the Feds on weapons issues and start working on their state lawmakers, _therin lies the real problem_.

Tennessee has been able to pass so many pro-gun laws because the State Constitution has its own RTKBA clause. This is the first big step in any state. You must first assure your RTKBA in your _state codes_.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

Yea I wrote Brown (Liberal Obama hand puppet) and Voinovich (Retiring after this term) and both made the point that they did not want to force legistlation on States and that the States should make their own considerations concerning Conceal Carry.

It was probably because no one reads the Bills any more.



> 44 private citizens


All crimnals you think? Found the report - http://www.vpc.org/studies/ccw2009.pdf

Excuse me while I go take a shower after visiting the VPC site.:mrgreen:


----------

